# Question about gas caps



## GGraziano (Jan 14, 2017)

Forgive me if this isn't the appropriate area to post this--I took a shot. I bought an Ariens Deluxe 28 snow thrower 3 years ago. About a year later, while under warranty, it began running poorly. It would start fine, but after a few minutes under load begin acting like it was starving for fuel. I could get it to even out some by partially choking it. I contacted Ariens, and they suggested that they send me a new fuel cap. I was skeptical, but it proved to cure the problem. Now, 2 years later, the problem has recurred. Ariens won't help, as the engine is now out of warranty. I understand you can buy replacement caps in many places for not a lot of money. Does anyone know of a particular type or brand of cap that does not fail every 2 years? I don't understand why this otherwise great machine has this annoying little problem.


----------



## ironman_gq (Jan 16, 2017)

The vent in the cap is sticking. Try soaking the cap in fuel or sea foam and see if it frees up.


----------



## tpence2177 (Jan 16, 2017)

Do you use gas with ethanol and let it sit for a while with gas in it in between uses? May be part of the reason that the vent is failing so often. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blades (Jan 16, 2017)

Ethanol creates havoc within small engines, as it evaporates if tends to leave a gummy residue behind, attacks fuel lines, blocks up small passages in carbs or vents ect. Dang stuff wasn't worth squat in the 30's - ain't nothing changed. Fuel laced with ethanol more than a month old cause lots of problems. Even if you run all the fuel out at the end of the season it still causes problems.


----------

